# Jackson, OH - Shiloh (w/ pups)



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Jackson, OH | Shiloh & Pups

Shiloh (a pure bred German Shepherd) was brought in with her 4 puppies. The puppies are all white--still nursing and are probably around 5 weeks old. PLEASE CHECK BACK EARLY EVENING FOR PICTURES


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

Pictures are posted on site , if someone wants to post them.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Awww...This Mom *needs* groceries! BUMP for this Family!!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Petfinder says ADOPTED - don't know if this refers to Mom, pups or all......
____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

